# Eggs Benedict



## Constance (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to make Eggs Benedict for Easter brunch tomorrow. I don't have any Canadian bacon, but I have a nice Smithfield ham steak, which will work just fine.
I've never poached an egg "freestyle", and don't want to learn tomorrow, since I will be pushing my physical limits just to do this, so I am going to steam the eggs in butter. (melt butter in the pan, crack eggs into pan, add a small amount of water, and cover with lid.) 
I remember making hollandaise a long time ago, and have a couple of recipes, but I wonder if you all can give me any pointers on the dish?
I have leftover cooked asparagus to use, and was thinking of putting it on with the eggs. Do think I should serve it on the side, instead?
I also have a couple of leftover baked potatoes for homemade hash browns. 
How does it sound? Any suggestions?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 11, 2009)

My first thought is to put the asparagus on the eggs but...only it it's nice and tender.

As for the hollandaise, however you make it, to keep it warm by putting it in a large insulated mug with a top.  Make sure the mug was warmed with boiling water first.  I've done this and the sauce holds nicely.


----------



## luvs (Apr 11, 2009)

yes, i can offer pointers, connie (for the hollandaise.)

whisk your butter in in a very thin stream, as slowly as you can, so as to not to break your sauce. if you break it  (as i broke mine, along with several other students, during a practical exam) you can fix it:
-place a tbsp. of warm water in a stainless bowl
-slowly drizzle in your broken mixture, whisking away!


----------



## Constance (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for the good advice, my friends, and wish me luck!

Does anyone have anything to add?


----------



## luvs (Apr 11, 2009)

just adding have a great easter!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 11, 2009)

Happy Easter Connie,
enjoy your day, your brunch sounds wonderful
kades


----------

